# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 4 foot tank



## Ploppy (Feb 2, 2003)

I have finally got some decent photos of my tank. Between the first shot and the other 2 the tank had a significant rearrangement. Unfortunately although I took a full tank shot on 29 March, it didn't come out properly.

Tank is 4 foot, 42 gallon with just under 2wpg light. I use Tom Barrs fertilising regime.

Any suggestions or comments are welcome.

Incidentally, the second photo also features my wonderful 5 month old daughter Fionn who loves watching the tank upside down.

http://www.pbase.com/pl0ppy/ploppy_photos


----------



## Ploppy (Feb 2, 2003)

I have finally got some decent photos of my tank. Between the first shot and the other 2 the tank had a significant rearrangement. Unfortunately although I took a full tank shot on 29 March, it didn't come out properly.

Tank is 4 foot, 42 gallon with just under 2wpg light. I use Tom Barrs fertilising regime.

Any suggestions or comments are welcome.

Incidentally, the second photo also features my wonderful 5 month old daughter Fionn who loves watching the tank upside down.

http://www.pbase.com/pl0ppy/ploppy_photos


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

hum no replys????
well I tihnk you are on the good way...

a little more plant growth and you will get more replys...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I like the tank. It catches the eye and has a nice balance of color. The growth is nice and healthy.

A suggestion might be to change the color of the lights. There seems to be too much yellow to it. Some 6400k light might balance it out. The balance in the camera might also be the reason.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Very nice.

Is think tank seen from both sides ?. If not, how about some dark background.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Ploppy (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys.









The tank is still very much evolving. It started mostly with swords but, because I didn't have much idea about plants at the time, they quickly outgrew the tank. I am now slowly changing the plants and rearranging the set up. I'm about 80% happy at the moment.

As soon as I get the money my next intention is boosting the light to 3 wpg and a pressurised co2 system.

Dr. Jay
The tank does have a background sheet but it is blue and not particularly dark. Just another thing I would do differently in hindsight.









I am still very much learning how to take a decent photo. These are the first which have actually come out in proper focus but there was still a lot of glare from a window. Next time I think I will take the photos with a darkened room.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Ploppy, that is one beautiful tank! I posted a comment on your site but it didn't connect or something. 

Thanks for sharing the tank with us!

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------

